# Is there a tarantula enclosure that has divisions to house many tarantulas?



## xArachnid (May 6, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows of a type of acrylic or plastic enclosure that can house many tarantulas with 
divisions. I'm looking for one but can't exactly find the one I'm looking for. I need it for terrestrial T's.


----------



## ramsnew11 (May 6, 2015)

This is all i could think of it allows to be divided into half


----------



## Cavedweller (May 6, 2015)

Is there a particular reason you want this kind of setup? They're kinda risky. There've been so many posts about how a T squeezed through a divider and ate its next door neighbor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xArachnid (May 7, 2015)

That's true. Nevermind, I'll stick to my tubs and kritter keepers. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## EricsPlasticShop (May 7, 2015)

*Divided enclosure*

This is what I built for multiple terrestrials. Each section is sealed and locked. Two inch vents on ends and 3/16 holes drilled in back and each divided section. Dimensions are 8" x 8" x 48".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## samatwwe (May 11, 2015)

Just buy reptile displays that they use at reptile shows. All you have to do is add ventilation or buy one that's ventilated.


----------



## Zymotic (May 13, 2015)

I was looking around once before and noticed these.

http://www.tarantula-cage.com/images/slider.jpg

http://www.tarantula-cage.com/terre.html


----------



## Sentinel (May 13, 2015)

EricsPlasticShop said:


> This is what I built for multiple terrestrials. Each section is sealed and locked. Two inch vents on ends and 3/16 holes drilled in back and each divided section. Dimensions are 8" x 8" x 48".


That is SICK, man!


----------

